# Airfare



## arleen (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post, and I have a question I hope someone will answer. I will be moving to Mexico in a couple of months.
Is it generally less expensive to initiate a flight from Mexico than from the US? or less, or the same?
If I wanted to fly from Mexico to Italy, would it generally be more or less expensive than from California?
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

arleen said:


> Hi, this is my first post, and I have a question I hope someone will answer. I will be moving to Mexico in a couple of months.
> Is it generally less expensive to initiate a flight from Mexico than from the US? or less, or the same?
> If I wanted to fly from Mexico to Italy, would it generally be more or less expensive than from California?
> Thanks.


Looks like about the same cost. AA from LAX to New York to Rome came up at about $1115 and on Alitalia from MX City to Miami to Rome came up at $1165, on a sample trip, midweek in May. Ask your travel agent, or Google it. There are probably many other ways to go, including through Panama.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

arleen said:


> Hi, this is my first post, and I have a question I hope someone will answer. I will be moving to Mexico in a couple of months.
> Is it generally less expensive to initiate a flight from Mexico than from the US? or less, or the same?
> If I wanted to fly from Mexico to Italy, would it generally be more or less expensive than from California?
> Thanks.


I fly from Mexico to South America frequently and the flights are generally the same price as if I was leaving from the US. Sometimes I even fly back to Houston from Monterrey to take a flight from there to Argentina or Brazil. I like Continental and their jets are a little more comfy on the 11- 12 hour flights than Mexicana or some other MX airlines. But thats just my preference. 

If you are flying to Europe and are living around Mexico City, then your options are pretty broad for cost, frequency, and comfort...Just depends on if you are partial to a specific airline or willing to downgrade your comfort for a lower price.

Try using some of the websites like Kayak.com that compare all of the budget travel companies. Also google the airports you will be flying in and out of to see for whom they are a major hub for.


----------



## arleen (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I was hoping flights would be less from Mexico because the price of oil is less. It sounds like it's about the same.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have always found it more expensive to fly from Mexico, especially Mexico to the US as opposed to US to Mexico. Chicago to Mexico City was frequently as low as $250 round trip but Mexico City to Chicago was always $400 or more. Flying from DF to Paris, we had to go through Toronto to get a decent fare, direct flights were outrageous. From Chicago there were always direct flights to Paris or Madrid for much less. That's just what I have seen... I only look when I need to fly so it could be only my experience.


----------



## VincentG (Mar 29, 2010)

*Flying between Mexico and the US*



arleen said:


> Hi, this is my first post, and I have a question I hope someone will answer. I will be moving to Mexico in a couple of months.
> Is it generally less expensive to initiate a flight from Mexico than from the US? or less, or the same?
> If I wanted to fly from Mexico to Italy, would it generally be more or less expensive than from California?
> Thanks.


I fly often from Mexico to Los Angeles. Though I live in San Miguel, I generally fly from Mexico City. Now there is service from Leon but it is more expensive. I have found the best fares are on Expedia. For example, two of us are flying in May, round trip cost for two is $716 including all taxes and fees (taxes and fees are generaly almost as much as the base fare).


----------



## arleen (Nov 2, 2010)

VincentG said:


> I fly often from Mexico to Los Angeles. Though I live in San Miguel, I generally fly from Mexico City. Now there is service from Leon but it is more expensive. I have found the best fares are on Expedia. For example, two of us are flying in May, round trip cost for two is $716 including all taxes and fees (taxes and fees are generaly almost as much as the base fare).


I live in Sacramento and will be moving to Lake Chapala, near Guatajara. Thanks your input. I'll keep Expedia in mind.


----------

